# Madison Ribberfest Aug. 21-22 2009



## jarhead1963 (Jul 27, 2009)

Indiana state BBQ championship (KCBS) Also have an amateur Back Yard Blast. Details at WWW.MADISONRIBBERFEST.COM


----------

